# 92FS Italy or USA manufactured?



## tomkat50 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm new to this part of the forum and maybe this has been discussed before. I noticed that the 92FS can be purchased as made in Italy or the USA. Is there any preference as to where it was manufactured and are there any differences between the two. I'm a little late in asking. I am picking mine up in less than two weeks and it is the Italian manufacture model.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

In my opinion... no. I haven't noticed a difference between the two. Some guys think the Italian made models are better just like Sig Sauer handguns from Germany are somehow better than the US versions. In both cases, I haven't seen any real difference in quality.

I'm sure i'll catch flak for that statement... but I really don't think it matters having spent time with both, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> In my opinion... no. I haven't noticed a difference between the two. Some guys think the Italian made models are better just like Sig Sauer handguns from Germany are somehow better than the US versions. In both cases, I haven't seen any real difference in quality.
> 
> I'm sure i'll catch flak for that statement... but I really don't think it matters having spent time with both, that's my 2 cents.


^
Agree, no difference whatsoever. Some mistakenly believe the Italian models are of higher quality, but that is pure bologna. Perhaps with Sigs, but I assure you, not with Beretta's. Italian or USA, all good.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a big Beretta fan and prefer the Italian versions over the ones made in the USA. They do bring more money, both new and used. And, I can't prove this, but I believe the Italian craftsmanship and work ethic is better than the American. Just my opinion. 

Let me put it this way. If you were in the market for a new Ferrari, would you want one made in Italy..........or the USA?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I'm a big Beretta fan and prefer the Italian versions over the ones made in the USA. They do bring more money, both new and used. And, I can't prove this, but I believe the Italian craftsmanship and work ethic is better than the American. Just my opinion.
> 
> Let me put it this way. If you were in the market for a new Ferrari, would you want one made in Italy..........or the USA?


http://gunsforsale.com/manufacturer/beretta-firearms 

"In the 1980s, Beretta introduced CAD/CAM (computer aided drafting/computer aided manufacturing) to its facilities, and later CIM (computer-integrated manufacturing). One of the biggest advantages of computer-controlled machinery is that tool changes are done by the machine itself, or in some cases, by robots that tend to the machines." Yep the craftsmanship and work ethic of those Italian robots surpasses the American Robots. " "In addition, the machines can work around the clock, requiring little supervision. In the event of a problem requiring human attention, the machines at Beretta can telephone a human supervisor at his home in the middle of the night - but this does not happen often."

No difference except they ship them w/ a light coat of olive oil. But, if your talkin the ultra high dollar $ engraved shotguns, that's a different story altogether.


----------



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

After owning three of them, 2 italain, and 1 USA made, I can find absolutely zero difference between them. With the exception of proof marks, they are identical.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Beretta Firearms | Fabbrica d'Armi Pietro Beretta SpA Company Profile | Brescia, Italy
> 
> "In the 1980s, Beretta introduced CAD/CAM (computer aided drafting/computer aided manufacturing) to its facilities, and later CIM (computer-integrated manufacturing). One of the biggest advantages of computer-controlled machinery is that tool changes are done by the machine itself, or in some cases, by robots that tend to the machines." Yep the craftsmanship and work ethic of those Italian robots surpasses the American Robots. " "In addition, the machines can work around the clock, requiring little supervision. In the event of a problem requiring human attention, the machines at Beretta can telephone a human supervisor at his home in the middle of the night - but this does not happen often."
> 
> No difference except they ship them w/ a light coat of olive oil. But, if your talkin the ultra high dollar $ engraved shotguns, that's a different story altogether.


So, if COLT started manufacturing handguns in Canada, would you want one?

Would it still be a COLT?

Given a choice, I'll still take an Italian manufactured Beretta over a USA made one. For some products, it's history is worth considering.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

If I had a choice, and the price was identical to me, then sure, I'd take the Italian. Not because I think it's better inherently, but simply because there is a perception of higher value in the aftermarket...

If I am buying to own forever (and I don't normally sell guns, once I own it, it's mine. I only add.... . ), the USA versions shoot just as well as the Italian made ones...imho


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> So, if COLT started manufacturing handguns in Canada, would you want one?
> 
> Would it still be a COLT?
> 
> Given a choice, I'll still take an Italian manufactured Beretta over a USA made one. For some products, it's history is worth considering.


Yes, I can see that. Rest assured that Beretta Plant in ACCK. MD has pumped out some serious numbers of 92/M9's.


----------



## wrfabus (Nov 6, 2011)

The only real difference if it matters is the Italian manufactured version has a plastic trigger, magazine release, thumb safety/decocker, and recoil rod. Beretta makes an upgrade kit if you want to change those parts over to steel:
http://www.berettausa.com//products...evers-recoil-road-magrel/?ItemNotifyId=197096


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

wrfabus said:


> The only real difference if it matters is the Italian manufactured version has a plastic trigger, magazine release, thumb safety/decocker, and recoil rod.
> Deprecated Browser Error


Not totally true - that was changed a few years ago, and this is the same on the USA made guns as well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to buying Beretta's, I prefer the older ones. 

Even Beretta has succumbed to saving a few cents here and there. They try their best to justify using plastic parts, but it's BS at the end of the day.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Its strictly the appeal of the name in my opinion. For example in my other hobby (cars) people sometimes use ostrich for seats instead of leather. The sound of saying ostrich makes people oooo and aaaaa but how much different is it really from leather. My other hobby (eating) I lov chic-fil-a and if i had the chance to eat at the original chic-fil-a because i thought maybe it was different and it being original might make it taste better I would pay more. I just got the M9A1 which only comes in US model. I changed the spring and guide rod, grips and got a standard mag but only because I wanted too nothing more. People get more money for the italian models because people think it being from the original origin of the company (italy) theres a stronger root there for quality. I think if you gave both models to a Beretta expert and had him shoot both he couldn't tell the difference in 100 rounds or 5000 rounds. Ive shot the 92fs numerous times because friends owned them and there both of great quality no matter where there from


----------

